# Target DC



## kythedon (Sep 1, 2021)

Got A Offer


----------



## Luck (Sep 1, 2021)

kythedon said:


> Got A Offer And A Orientation Date Without A Interview Do They Drug Test At Orientation? Thanks


Nope plenty of tweakers already hired in welcome just know if you actually do hard drugs and come to work high we all hate you and hope you get fired and/or quit.

Also if you hit something on equipment they will test you then. So whatever you do at home at least come in 100% sober so you don't kill somebody yeah? Okay thanks.


----------

